# Python API to start, stop, and save



## LB913 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi, I would like to incorporate starting and stopping a recording into some existing python scripts. I would also like to specify the file name of the recording being saved. I have not found the python API commands to do this; however, this seems very reasonable for an API. Please point me in the right direction!


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 16, 2021)

OBS Studio Frontend API — OBS Studio 26.0.2 documentation (obsproject.com)


----------



## LB913 (Jun 16, 2021)

That appears the be the C library. Are the python commands the same? I see the start and stop. Is there one for changing the filename?


----------



## WizardCM (Jun 17, 2021)

For the most part, the Python API we provide aims to expose the inner C API. I personally don't know if the filename can be changed via the API.


----------

